
The Quantified Heart - atsushin
https://aeon.co/essays/can-emotion-regulating-tech-translate-across-cultures
======
atsushin
I don't really know a lot about artificial intelligence, machine learning
etc., but I was interested in the idea of an algorithm as an opinion written
in code; of an artificial intelligence not being some higher order, neutral
being but something imperfect and bound to the biases of those training it. It
feels like that should be common sense, but not many seem to acknowledge it.

